# Electric Bill!



## Xaquin44

ouch =/

ok, I have baseboard heat.  OLD baseboard heat.  It stinks.  It's expensive and doesn't do much to heat my 1940s home =(

I have no furnace.  I have no duct work.  SMO will not deliver oil to my home (too far from a road) and even if they would, I still have no furnace or ducts etc.

So my only option, pretty much, is baseboard.

Does anyone know of any energy efficient baseboard?  Like that could be hooked up to a thermostat?

Some kind of magic crystal that could heat my home AS IF BY MAGIC!?


----------



## Christy

Get a pellet stove.  You can set them up to thermostats and have it kick on/off automatically.


----------



## vbailey

Get a wood stove, use your baseboard for back up...we love our woodstove..we don't have to pay for wood, people give it to us or we get it from our property...we would have to pay for pellets if we had a pellet stove, and I hear they are hard to find sometimes...


----------



## Xaquin44

I've thought about them, but our main rooms don't really have an area on an outside wall to put them on.

It'd cost a fair bit to put it on an inside wall and run the pipe through the roof wouldn't it?


----------



## BoyGenius

Xaquin44 said:


> ouch =/
> 
> ok, I have baseboard heat.  OLD baseboard heat.  It stinks.  It's expensive and doesn't do much to heat my 1940s home =(
> 
> I have no furnace.  I have no duct work.  SMO will not deliver oil to my home (too far from a road) and even if they would, I still have no furnace or ducts etc.
> 
> So my only option, pretty much, is baseboard.
> 
> Does anyone know of any energy efficient baseboard?  Like that could be hooked up to a thermostat?
> 
> Some kind of magic crystal that could heat my home AS IF BY MAGIC!?



Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows CE; IEMobile 7.7) 320x240; VZW; Motorola-Q9c; Windows Mobile 6.0 Standard)

Turn the residence into a bank holding company and then ask the Republicans for a bailout using TARP funds.

Anything inefficient and down on it's luck is a guaranteed approval. Hurry though, time is limited; George and Paulie will be leaving soon.

Problem solved.


----------



## Xaquin44

ugh

can't we keep spam posting out of any of the forum sections?

=/


----------



## Robin

Xaquin44 said:


> ouch =/
> 
> ok, I have baseboard heat.  OLD baseboard heat.  It stinks.  It's expensive and doesn't do much to heat my 1940s home =(
> 
> I have no furnace.  I have no duct work.  SMO will not deliver oil to my home (too far from a road) and even if they would, I still have no furnace or ducts etc.
> 
> So my only option, pretty much, is baseboard.
> 
> Does anyone know of any energy efficient baseboard?  Like that could be hooked up to a thermostat?
> 
> Some kind of magic crystal that could heat my home AS IF BY MAGIC!?



Our house has the electric baseboard heat too We also feel your pain, High electric 3 months out of the year. Stinks. We have been investigating alternatives. this year it will happen some way some how.


----------



## Chain729

Xaquin44 said:


> I've thought about them, but our main rooms don't really have an area on an outside wall to put them on.
> 
> It'd cost a fair bit to put it on an inside wall and run the pipe through the roof wouldn't it?



Upgrading or installing a major system is going to be expensive.  Running a single pipe, vs a network, is going to be cheap by comparison.


----------



## Xaquin44

Robin said:


> Our house has the electric baseboard heat too We also feel your pain, High electric 3 months out of the year. Stinks. We have been investigating alternatives. this year it will happen some way some how.



Let me know =)

I've seen a couple things on _the internet_ that claim to be awesome.

I'm highly dubious though.

EdenPURE Store Quartz Infrared Portable Heater - Home

Best Energy Efficient Space Heater, Electric Wall And Baseboard Heaters

These both seem too good to be true.


----------



## Christy

Xaquin44 said:


> EdenPURE Store Quartz Infrared Portable Heater - Home
> 
> These both seem too good to be true.


 
A friend of mine just purchased an EdenPURE, it does work really well.   She heats her entiire house with it.  I doubt if it would heat a huge house, but a smaller house it does a decent job.


----------



## Xaquin44

Chain729 said:


> Upgrading or installing a major system is going to be expensive.  Running a single pipe, vs a network, is going to be cheap by comparison.



I was thinking along the lines of replacing my 60s (or whenever) era baseboard with newer more efficient baseboard and possibly hooking that up to a thermostat somehow.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Xaquin44 said:


> These both seem too good to be true.



Can't be.  They're on the internet


----------



## Christy

Xaquin44 said:


> I've thought about them, but our main rooms don't really have an area on an outside wall to put them on.
> 
> It'd cost a fair bit to put it on an inside wall and run the pipe through the roof wouldn't it?


 
You don't have to run a pipe all the way up through the roof for a pellet stove.  Just a small vent hole through an outside wall.


----------



## Xaquin44

Christy said:


> A friend of mine just purchased an EdenPURE, it does work really well.   She heats her entiire house with it.  I doubt if it would heat a huge house, but a smaller house it does a decent job.



hmmmm

I'd say we're looking to heat about 400-450 s/f.

Our living room, dining room, and kitchen are all open to each other.

Does she only have one unit?

How new/old is her house?

How much is her bill?

I'm not looking to replace the baseboard in the individual bedrooms as the seem to be working just fine (though I wouldn't be opposed really).


----------



## Xaquin44

Christy said:


> You don't have to run a pipe all the way up through the roof for a pellet stove.  Just a small vent hole through an outside wall.



My problem is that I don't have space on an outside wall =(

Between windows, doors, and floor to ceiling bookshelves I don't really have any space on the outside walls of the rooms I want to heat.


----------



## GWguy

Xaquin44 said:


> I was thinking along the lines of replacing my 60s (or whenever) era baseboard with newer more efficient baseboard and possibly hooking that up to a thermostat somehow.



Go to any home store.  I looked into it for a friend who wanted to heat his basement.  You can get baseboard heaters with independent thermostats that tie in to the electric panel on a single 15 amp circuit.  The thermostat can be placed anywhere you need as it's connected by low voltage wires.  Some allowed you to gang them together.

Don't remember exactly where I saw them or I'd post up a link....

Here:  Lowes has a bunch of them....
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?acti...4967294&Ntk=i_products&Ntt=electric+baseboard


----------



## Christy

Xaquin44 said:


> hmmmm
> 
> I'd say we're looking to heat about 400-450 s/f.
> 
> Our living room, dining room, and kitchen are all open to each other.
> 
> Does she only have one unit?
> 
> How new/old is her house?
> 
> How much is her bill?
> 
> I'm not looking to replace the baseboard in the individual bedrooms as the seem to be working just fine (though I wouldn't be opposed really).


 
She only has one unit and it would definitely heat that amount of space.  Her house is ancient, she has oil heat but for some reason she decided not to do the whole oil thing this year.  I have no idea what her bill is.  She just started using it so she probably doesn't know either.


----------



## Xaquin44

Christy said:


> She only has one unit and it would definitely heat that amount of space.  Her house is ancient, she has oil heat but for some reason she decided not to do the whole oil thing this year.  I have no idea what her bill is.  She just started using it so she probably doesn't know either.



hmmmm

does she use it to supplement oil heat, or instead of oil heat?

sorry for bombarding you with questions, but it really seems like a nice system, but then again, no one ever makes their product sound bad hehe


----------



## SamSpade

To my knowledge, baseboard heat is about the worst way to heat your house. But I'm surprised that anyone uses an EdenPure, as I've heard the claims about them are scientifically spurious.

On the other hand, a decent spaceheater is still better than baseboard. For about two years, I heated my house in Lusby with little spaceheaters, and I closed the doors to my bedroom at night and kept it nice and toasty. During the summer, I used a couple of window units for air conditioning. I did ok.

But are pellets even available this time of year? A guy I ran into who has a chimney company here said you can't get'm anywhere.


----------



## Christy

Xaquin44 said:


> hmmmm
> 
> does she use it to supplement oil heat, or instead of oil heat?
> 
> sorry for bombarding you with questions, but it really seems like a nice system, but then again, no one ever makes their product sound bad hehe


 
She uses it instead of her oil heat.  It's a really nice little heater.  She keeps it under one of her side tables and it blends in nicely with the room.  I didn't even know it was there until she pointed it out to me.


----------



## BoyGenius

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows CE; IEMobile 7.7) 320x240; VZW; Motorola-Q9c; Windows Mobile 6.0 Standard)

Why don't you take a long shot investment chance in next season and try applying for some this stuff?

Make Your Home More Energy Efficient: Maryland - HUD

Weatherization Assistance Program


----------



## Christy

SamSpade said:


> But are pellets even available this time of year? A guy I ran into who has a chimney company here said you can't get'm anywhere.


 
They have a shortage every year, which I think is such crap.  If you buy in the summer they are plentiful and about half the price.  They were running $199 in July, last I heard they were now selling for $345.  

Still worth it though.  I :heart: my pellet stove.  Eventually I want to get a woodstove insert for the basement to use in case of a power outage.  I love heat, can't you tell?


----------



## MadDogMarine

NEW baseboard electrical heat will be no more efficient than OLD baseboard electrical heat. Both are 100% efficient.  1KW old baseboard and 1KW new baseboard will both use 1KWhr of electric when run for one hour. Electric rates are exhorbitant and only an alternate fuel choice will save money. Quartz heaters are nice if you point them toward your body. You will then be warmer than the rest of the room. They are less efficient than baseboard electric since part of the electric is converted to light but you can use a smaller heater if pointed to yourself. Your only other option is removing part of a window to install an opening for a stove flu for pellet,kerosene or wood stove.


----------



## Xaquin44

MadDogMarine said:


> NEW baseboard electrical heat will be no more efficient than OLD baseboard electrical heat. Both are 100% efficient.  1KW old baseboard and 1KW new baseboard will both use 1KWhr of electric when run for one hour. Electric rates are exhorbitant and only an alternate fuel choice will save money. Quartz heaters are nice if you point them toward your body. You will then be warmer than the rest of the room. They are less efficient than baseboard electric since part of the electric is converted to light but you can use a smaller heater if pointed to yourself. Your only other option is removing part of a window to install an opening for a stove flu for pellet,kerosene or wood stove.



hmmmm

I was afraid logic would win =(

Thanks all =)

I think maybe insulating my attic better and getting an insulation sleeve for my Hot Water Heater may be my best bet.


----------



## MadDogMarine

Three things on electric hot water tanks.
1)Thermal blankets work
2)Time switches work, just activate one hr before your shower/bath time
3)3/4" plywood under the tank(if tank is on cement floor)
   will insulate and save money being sucked into your cold floor.

If you enable all three above expect big savings just on hot water.

If you want the inconvenience, I think SMECO is still offering discounts
for load management devices on your electric water heater. They get to turn it off when they want to.


----------



## Xaquin44

MadDogMarine said:


> Three things on electric hot water tanks.
> 1)Thermal blankets work
> 2)Time switches work, just activate one hr before your shower/bath time
> 3)3/4" plywood under the tank(if tank is on cement floor)
> will insulate and save money being sucked into your cold floor.
> 
> If you enable all three above expect big savings just on hot water.
> 
> If you want the inconvenience, I think SMECO is still offering discounts
> for load management devices on your electric water heater. They get to turn it off when they want to.



1: getting one this weekend =)
2: does someone need to install this or is it relatively simple?
3: my HW heater is in the attic

thanks sir =)


----------



## nicole_M

We have electric baseboard heat throughout our home as well...  Early 1990's split foyer.  

We actually are doing what SamSpade suggested... We purchased 2 efficient space heaters and are not using the baseboard AT ALL and my bill has dropped $100 from what it was last year without the space heaters. 

My bill is in the mid $300's this month as opposed to $500 that is was last December.  Next month - when it gets colder - will be a test to see if the space heaters are actually helping with cost.    

Good luck - I despise baseboard heat!!!!  Luckily, we do have central air.


----------



## Wenchy

We have old baseboard heat in each room of the house and each has an individual thermostat.  Last month was $250...still waiting on this month's bill.

The entire house is electric, so no additional costs.


----------



## nicole_M

Wenchy said:


> We have old baseboard heat in each room of the house and each has an individual thermostat.  Last month was $250...still waiting on this month's bill.
> 
> The entire house is electric, so no additional costs.



This is exactly what I have as well.  

It is nice to have the convenience of a thermostat in every room...


----------



## Wenchy

nicole_M said:


> This is exactly what I have as well.
> 
> It is nice to have the convenience of a thermostat in every room...



It's nice until you're known as the thermostat Nazi.  I actually relish the role.  

We also have the built in heaters (wall heaters) in the two bathrooms.  Radiant heat.  The boys can no longer use it because they forget to turn it off.  I walk in and it's 100 degrees.  The hot water can do that and they don't need the radiant heaters.


----------



## MadDogMarine

"does someone need to install this or is it relatively simple"
I take "this" to mean the time switch??
It can be installed by a handyman by cutting the power cable to the tank AFTER the power has been disconnected. Read and reread the directions.
I also agree with other postings that a separate thermostat should be in each room for baseboard heat and are usually installed that way??? If not, then small space heaters will save a lot of money.


----------



## Xaquin44

ugh

damnable old house

the space between my roof trusses is 10" (clear)

there are no premade strips that size, and I refuse to do blow in insulation.  Looks like I'll be spending a lot of time with a utility knife lol =/

I did get the Hot Water Heater Insulation though =)

$20.00 at Lowes in case anyone wants to know!


----------



## HeadCase

The government is offering rebates/refunds and reduced interest for solar or "green" homes.  You may look into various alternative solutions for your home.  There are also companies that will come to you free of charge and give you an analysis based on angle, age and complexity that can point you in the direction for government grants and funding resources.

There are new "green" companies popping up everywhere that need the business and will go to bat for you in helping you to afford the switch.  I get emails from them almost weekly and belong to allot of co-op organizations.  Let me know if your interested and I'll forward the info.


----------



## Xaquin44

HeadCase said:


> The government is offering rebates/refunds and reduced interest for solar or "green" homes.  You may look into various alternative solutions for your home.  There are also companies that will come to you free of charge and give you an analysis based on angle, age and complexity that can point you in the direction for government grants and funding resources.
> 
> There are new "green" companies popping up everywhere that need the business and will go to bat for you in helping you to afford the switch.  I get emails from them almost weekly and belong to allot of co-op organizations.  Let me know if your interested and I'll forward the info.



sure, if you want to PM me, I'd appreciate it =)


----------



## itsbob

MadDogMarine said:


> NEW baseboard electrical heat will be no more efficient than OLD baseboard electrical heat. Both are 100% efficient.  1KW old baseboard and 1KW new baseboard will both use 1KWhr of electric when run for one hour.



This is true at face value.. Electric heat is 100% efficient.

BUT how much BTU are you getting for that 1kw?  You need to dig a little deeper in your research even though both are 100 efficient, one may still be more economical than the other.


----------



## vince77

EdenPure reviews........


INFOMERCIAL RATINGS.COM - EDENPURE HEATER REVIEWS RATINGS, COMPLAINTS


----------



## czygvtwkr

itsbob said:


> This is true at face value.. Electric heat is 100% efficient.
> 
> BUT how much BTU are you getting for that 1kw?  You need to dig a little deeper in your research even though both are 100 efficient, one may still be more economical than the other.



BUT and KW-hr are interchangable units like feet and meters.  What you really mean is BTU/$$ or kW/$$.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

czygvtwkr said:


> BUT and KW-hr are interchangable units like feet and meters.  What you really mean is BTU/$$ or kW/$$.



wtf are you talking about?
A foot does NOT equal a meter....
So interchangeable isn't the right word I don't think...
Here's the conversion though



> Answer
> BTUs and kilowatts measure different types of quantities.  A BTU (British Thermal Unit) measures heat (energy), while a kilowatt (1000 watts) measures power (energy per unit time).
> 
> 
> 1 BTU equals 0.0002928 kilowatt-hour
> 
> 
> 1 BTU/minute equals 0.01757 kilowatt.


----------



## czygvtwkr

pcjohnnyb said:


> wtf are you talking about?
> A foot does NOT equal a meter....
> So interchangeable isn't the right word I don't think...
> Here's the conversion though



By interchangable I ment they quantify the same thing,  such as a meter and a foot both quantify length only.


----------



## Chain729

czygvtwkr said:


> BUT and KW-hr are interchangable units like feet and meters.  What you really mean is BTU/$$ or kW/$$.



No, he meant what he said.  If all spaceheaters dumped 1 BTU into the room for every .0002928 kWh they sucked out of the wall, they'd all cost the same to run per BTU.  So, cost comparison would be stupidly simple:  Buy the cheapest one in the size you need.

Kind of like 100% efficient.  We all know full-well it's impossible, but you can calculate things to say anything you want if you ignore context and hence, what the numbers really mean.


----------



## qbee

*Question...*

Duct work is already throughout the house and we already have an A/C that is capable of a heating unit. Does anyone know how much this might cost and someone to install such part? We currently have baseboard heaters and its killing us in the electric bill! Thank you!


----------



## czygvtwkr

Chain729 said:


> No, he meant what he said.  If all spaceheaters dumped 1 BTU into the room for every .0002928 kWh they sucked out of the wall, they'd all cost the same to run per BTU.  So, cost comparison would be stupidly simple:  Buy the cheapest one in the size you need.
> 
> Kind of like 100% efficient.  We all know full-well it's impossible, but you can calculate things to say anything you want if you ignore context and hence, what the numbers really mean.



Not true, some things make you feel warmer than others,  for example the radiant dish style heaters that heat only you and not the air.  A heater with a fan will not warm you the same as a radiant heater,  it will heat the room more even though.  

Anyway back to the original posters delima.  

Make sure the fins on the baseboards are clean and the units themselves are in good shape.  Make sure the electric wiring is in good shape, so that you aren't sending electricity into a ground somewhere

Just like a radiator they can be sending heat out the wall, so some sort of radiant barrier between them and the wall can help reflect heat into the room and not through the wall.  I really like the silver foil bubblewrap like radiant insulation sold at Lowes.  Reflectix Inc. | Do-It-Yourself | DIY Behind Hot Water Radiator

Above all seal air leaks, insulate everywhere you can, get some heavy curtians to close at night.  

I'd also recommend a small kerosene heater for those really cold days and to have around for emergency heat.


----------



## RadioPatrol

Xaquin44 said:


> ouch =/
> 
> ok, I have baseboard heat.  OLD baseboard heat.  It stinks.  It's expensive and doesn't do much to heat my 1940s home =(



do you have a crawl space or are you on a slab ?


----------



## RadioPatrol

nicole_M said:


> We have electric baseboard heat throughout our home as well...  Early 1990's split foyer.




yeah those oil filled heaters have MASS ... something the electric Base does not 

you get the OIL hot and it radiates for awhile after the electric is turned off


----------



## Xaquin44

RadioPatrol said:


> do you have a crawl space or are you on a slab ?



crawl space .... sort of

It's more like an 'if it were about 12 more inches off the ground you could' crawl space.


----------



## czygvtwkr

You make it through the cold snap?

I'd hate to see this electric bill.


----------



## Xaquin44

OKAY THIS MONTHS BILL IS IN!

first, what I did.

This month I:

Turned two of our 7 baseboard heaters off.
Unplugged the microwave clock (previously on 24/7)
Unplugged the Wii (previously on 24/7)
Unplugged the coffee maker (cause it had a clock) (previously on 24/7)
Unplugged the Wiimote Charger (previously on 24/7)
Insulated the Hot Water Heater
Insulated the Attic entrance
Turned the Hot Water Heater from 130 to 125 (not a huge change I know)
Turned off the Attic Fan (previously on 24/7) (it'll go on again in the summer)
Replaced all of our light bulbs with 13 watt energy savers
ALL Base board heaters were off for 3 days when it was warm
Turned off two computers and two monitors (previously on 24/7)

my bill went up $40.00

in short.

eat my ass SMECO.

I'm really not sure how this is even possible.


----------



## Chain729

Xaquin44 said:


> OKAY THIS MONTHS BILL IS IN!
> 
> first, what I did.
> 
> This month I:
> 
> Turned two of our 7 baseboard heaters off.
> Unplugged the microwave clock (previously on 24/7)
> Unplugged the Wii (previously on 24/7)
> Unplugged the coffee maker (cause it had a clock) (previously on 24/7)
> Unplugged the Wiimote Charger (previously on 24/7)
> Insulated the Hot Water Heater
> Insulated the Attic entrance
> Turned the Hot Water Heater from 130 to 125 (not a huge change I know)
> Turned off the Attic Fan (previously on 24/7) (it'll go on again in the summer)
> Replaced all of our light bulbs with 13 watt energy savers
> ALL Base board heaters were off for 3 days when it was warm
> Turned off two computers and two monitors (previously on 24/7)
> 
> my bill went up $40.00
> 
> in short.
> 
> eat my ass SMECO.
> 
> I'm really not sure how this is even possible.



1.  Check the last two meter read dates and compare them to when you changed things.  They don't always read it every month.

2.  Check your KWh, usage and compare it to last months.  Price of electricity fluctuates.

3.  Are your baseboard heaters on thermostats, or otherwise run more than usual?  It's been colder than usual lately.


----------



## Xaquin44

Chain729 said:


> 1.  Check the last two meter read dates and compare them to when you changed things.  They don't always read it every month.
> 
> 2.  Check your KWh, usage and compare it to last months.  Price of electricity fluctuates.
> 
> 3.  Are your baseboard heaters on thermostats, or otherwise run more than usual?  It's been colder than usual lately.



1: I called and they said they actually came out and read it

2: I called em and they said prices went up 3 cents a kwh

3: The baseboards have been on the same as last month (they are not on thermostats) with the exception of 2 of the 7 which are turned off.


----------



## Christy

Xaquin44 said:


> in short.
> 
> eat my ass SMECO.
> 
> I'm really not sure how this is even possible.


 


And short of having your electricity turned off it's what we're stuck with.  Our bill keeps going up up up, and I understand the cost of electricity going up, but it reflects that the useage is way up as well.  I had a $650 bill in October.  The bill reflected that it was the highest use of electricity in my house EVER.  This was even before the heat was being used.  I don't see how it is possible. September and October are typically our lower use months since we aren't using the AC and the pool is closed down.   I was making a concerted effort to use less electricity.  I've replaced all of my appliances and the heat/AC is brand new.  

My parents have the same issue.  Useage is way up even though nothing has changed.  It's just my mom and dad in a little bitty house and their bills are running $450 a month now.

It's a conspiracy I tell ya!


----------



## nosey

Has anyone had a mini-split system installed? Our remoddeler is pushing a Mitsubishi. We don't have any duct work.


----------



## Wenchy

Christy said:


> And short of having your electricity turned off it's what we're stuck with.  Our bill keeps going up up up, and I understand the cost of electricity going up, but it reflects that the useage is way up as well.  I had a $650 bill in October.  The bill reflected that it was the highest use of electricity in my house EVER.  This was even before the heat was being used.  I don't see how it is possible. September and October are typically our lower use months since we aren't using the AC and the pool is closed down.   I was making a concerted effort to use less electricity.  I've replaced all of my appliances and the heat/AC is brand new.
> 
> My parents have the same issue.  Useage is way up even though nothing has changed.  It's just my mom and dad in a little bitty house and their bills are running $450 a month now.
> 
> *It's a conspiracy I tell ya!*



Indeed it is.

Where do we go from here?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Christy said:


> I had a $650 bill in October.



I would cry!


----------



## Xaquin44

oh yeah, I also turned off the 'Heated Dry' part of my dishwasher.

stupid smeco =/


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Xaquin44 said:


> oh yeah, I also turned off the 'Heated Dry' part of my dishwasher.
> 
> stupid smeco =/



How much did your kwh useage differ from the previous bill to this one?
That is what you should judge by to see if all of your fixes did anything


----------



## Xaquin44

pcjohnnyb said:


> How much did your kwh useage differ from the previous bill to this one?
> That is what you should judge by to see if all of your fixes did anything



hmm I'll have to check that out

I can't see how they could possibly have gone up =/


----------



## Xaquin44

hmmm seems I went from 3,464 kwh to 3,573 kwh

guess I should turn my baseboards back on and uninsulate the attic access and Hot Water Heater so I can use less electricity =/

also, better put back in my 60 watt bulbs and get rid of all the energy sucking 13 watt bulbs I put in.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Xaquin44 said:


> hmmm seems I went from 3,464 kwh to 3,573 kwh
> 
> guess I should turn my baseboards back on and uninsulate the attic access and Hot Water Heater so I can use less electricity =/



...... It's a conspiracy


----------



## AK-74me

My sisters bill this past month was a $$$grand mine was $312, my highest ever, sometimes having less than 2000 sq ft. is a good thing. Still though.


----------



## RadioPatrol

Xaquin44 said:


> crawl space .... sort of
> 
> It's more like an 'if it were about 12 more inches off the ground you could' crawl space.



sounds like under parts of my house ....

well .... I know a deep subject .....

I would recommend a fossil fuel based heating source .... and cast iron base boards (again your looking for that MASS) of course in this day and age finding cast iron radiators is going to be tough and New will be really expensive .... in the long run you might save but you are basically trading one energy source for another .... electric for Propane, Nat Gas or #2 Fuel Oil ... although with the fuel  OIL I guess you might burn BIO .... 

how about a Solar / Hot Water Base board .... so you get lots of sun light when it is not cloudy ?

the house here was put up in the 1950's and has a 1/2 inch air gap between cinder block and sheet rock for insulation .... old 1970's blown in crap in the attic ...

our Pepco bill is on a budget and runs on average now $300 bucks ... then the GAS kicks up in the winter heating season to add to the misery ...


----------



## jsouthan

Xaquin44 said:


> hmmm seems I went from 3,464 kwh to 3,573 kwh
> 
> guess I should turn my baseboards back on and uninsulate the attic access and Hot Water Heater so I can use less electricity =/
> 
> also, better put back in my 60 watt bulbs and get rid of all the energy sucking 13 watt bulbs I put in.



Some people have mentioned (although it may have been in the other thread on Electric Bills) that their statement was for 34 vs. 26 days or something like that for Jan vs. Dec.  I just checked mine and my Jan. statement was for 33 days vs. 30 in Dec., so that could have some effect.


----------



## SamSpade

Christy said:


> And short of having your electricity turned off it's what we're stuck with. Our bill keeps going up up up, and I understand the cost of electricity going up, but it reflects that the useage is way up as well. I had a $650 bill in October.


 
We just had OUR highest bill ever. 

We plan to devote as much of our tax return as possible to upgrading to deal with this. We're easily losing a few thou a year in wasted electric, because I don't see how we can be freezing in that house, have most things turned off and still pay outrageous costs for electric.


----------



## KBaxter

ours went up too.. about $150.... we have a wood stove that heats our house... so we were like ummm WHATTTT!!!! AGHHHHH  i think its just a big rip off.


----------



## Wenchy

Got the bill today from SMECO.

$463 for a 1600 sq. foot home.


----------



## GWguy

Wenchy said:


> Got the bill today from SMECO.
> 
> $463 for a 1600 sq. foot home.



Yikes!  If I got that bill I'd sell and move to someplace tropical....


----------



## Wenchy

GWguy said:


> Yikes!  If I got that bill I'd sell and move to someplace tropical....




If it was only so easy I certainly would, but they have us by the gonads.

As Christy said earlier:  If you want electric you have to pay for it.

I'm going to turn the thermostats way down and start layering my clothes (bring on the thermal underwear)


----------



## Pete

My last one was $212 but I have oil heat.  I was dreading the oil delivery but it was only 123 gallons since last fill up in Feb 08.


----------



## cattitude

2700 sq. ft.  home..electric bill around $250 per month so far..oil heat..just got 105 gallons the other day and we had not had a delivery since it was topped off in August 08.  We have two wood stove inserts and bought 2 cords of wood for $300 in November.  We will have a good amount of wood left.


----------



## Tazgirl

Electric bill was $350.00 and propane bill was $380.00... OUCH!!!


----------



## czygvtwkr

Damn  1500 sq ft house and $100 a month electric bill.  And about $1000 in oil for the year.


----------



## SShewbert

Wenchy said:


> Got the bill today from SMECO.
> 
> $463 for a 1600 sq. foot home.




I live in a small small 2 bedroom trailer and my electric bill that I just paid was $469.00.


----------



## sunflower

SShewbert said:


> I live in a small small 2 bedroom trailer and my electric bill that I just paid was $469.00.


 

Good Lord


----------



## StrawberryGal

Wenchy said:


> If it was only so easy I certainly would, but they have us by the gonads.
> 
> As Christy said earlier:  If you want electric you have to pay for it.
> 
> I'm going to turn the thermostats way down and start layering my clothes (bring on the thermal underwear)



Target have thermal underwear on clearance.  I just bought two set last week.

I can't believe you are freezing in your home and you are already wearing a jacket in the house.

Hope you can stay warm and pretty soon, spring will be here and we'll get a break!


----------



## StrawberryGal

SShewbert said:


> I live in a small small 2 bedroom trailer and my electric bill that I just paid was $469.00.



Oh my lord!

My electric bill isn't that high like yours', and I have a four bedrooms house.  In fact, upper level is 1200 sq and the basement is 900 sq.


----------



## SShewbert

StrawberryGal said:


> Oh my lord!
> 
> My electric bill isn't that high like yours', and I have a four bedrooms house.  In fact, upper level is 1200 sq and the basement is 900 sq.



Well we aint paying for oil we are using electric heaters so that is what is making the difference. I aint too worried about it I figure if I pay the price they want for oil and my electric bill it would probably end up being the same anyways.


----------



## Robin

Tazgirl said:


> Electric bill was $350.00 and propane bill was $380.00... OUCH!!!



we have all electric house, all new appliances, electric baseboard heaters. $842.00 bill but, I dont have oil or propane backup just a fireplace which I will not burn unless we are home. so, I will pay the bill. and cry.......


----------



## sunflower

SShewbert said:


> Well we aint paying for oil we are using electric heaters so that is what is making the difference. I aint too worried about it I figure if I pay the price they want for oil and my electric bill it would probably end up being the same anyways.


 

Those electric heaters will eat up a bill.. I know.. No more for us OUCH


----------



## vbailey

We had the heat pump running last night......the wood we have right now just will not burn...hubby has the flu and was freezing, chills, and I really tired to get the fire going but ended up using the heat pump. I am getting over the flu myself and too tired to stay up all night trying to keep the wood burning......I guess I can look forward to a huge eletric bill....I love my woodstove...I am trying to get some better wood to burn from a friend today so we can burn/heat with it tonight untill hubby is better and can go get us better wood....Can anyone help me with getting better wood for a night or too?
Hubby also has a very bad back, he will have surgery soon, in process of setting that up now thru the doctors..it has been a crazy winter for us....


----------



## SamSpade

StrawberryGal said:


> Oh my lord!
> 
> My electric bill isn't that high like yours', and I have a four bedrooms house. In fact, upper level is 1200 sq and the basement is 900 sq.


 
Ours was in the 700's. Can't wait to get it upgraded (soon).


----------



## GWguy

Just got my SMECO bill.


It went DOWN.  $158 last bill.  $152 this bill.


I am SO glad I don't have a heat pump or electric heat !!


----------



## SShewbert

GWguy said:


> Just got my SMECO bill.
> 
> 
> It went DOWN.  $158 last bill.  $152 this bill.
> 
> 
> I am SO glad I don't have a heat pump or electric heat !!



Can I move in your house? I will even pay your electric bill for you.


----------



## GWguy

SShewbert said:


> Can I move in your house? I will even pay your electric bill for you.



Only if you're single, gorgeous, and like sleeping in a 55* bedroom.


----------



## SShewbert

GWguy said:


> Only if you're single, gorgeous, and like sleeping in a 55* bedroom.



Well I'm married..... And have three kids.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

GWguy said:


> Just got my SMECO bill.
> 
> $152 this bill.


Just got my bill in the mail yesterday - $111.34.    Last month was $118.19.


----------



## GWguy

Chasey_Lane said:


> Just got my bill in the mail yesterday - $111.34.    Last month was $118.19.



Dontcha love it?


----------



## GypsyQueen

I dont know if anyone posted this yet, and i dont feel like reading, but as i posted in the other thread, electricity rates went up 29 percent. Wheni got my bill, i almost decided to quit life.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

GypsyQueen said:


> I dont know if anyone posted this yet, and i dont feel like reading, but as i posted in the other thread, electricity rates went up 29 percent. Wheni got my bill, i almost decided to quit life.


That makes sense.  My bills were around $94 monthly - a big difference from a year ago when it was running $200 monthly.  After replacing the old fridge in the garage with a new one, my electric bill dropped $100 a month.  With the increase, I'm averaging $120 monthly now.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Chasey_Lane said:


> That makes sense.  My bills were around $94 monthly - a big difference from a year ago when it was running $200 monthly.  After replacing the old fridge in the garage with a new one, my electric bill dropped $100 a month.  With the increase, I'm averaging $120 monthly now.



Mine is normally 250ish.  

My last bill was 450.


----------



## CAE

GypsyQueen said:


> ...electricity rates went up 29 percent. Wheni got my bill, i almost decided to quit life.



Are you sure?  I mentioned this in a thread on the 'Life in SoMD' forum about the same topic.  I looked at bills covering the last 14 months and the rate has always been between $0.13 and $0.16 per kWh.

I'm not ready to quit life... but I may need a trip to the emergency room !!!


----------



## backagain39

Tazgirl said:


> Electric bill was $350.00 and propane bill was $380.00... OUCH!!!



YEP me too.........I feel your pain believe me.


----------



## misshelper

GWguy said:


> Only if you're single, gorgeous, and like sleeping in a 55* bedroom.



I think I qualify for the 55* bedroom..:shrug:


----------



## Josimmon

GypsyQueen said:


> I dont know if anyone posted this yet, and i dont feel like reading, but as i posted in the other thread, electricity rates went up 29 percent. Wheni got my bill, i almost decided to quit life.



Where did you get that information from?  Are you sure you are talking about SMECO?  My rates did not go up that much.


----------



## Jigglepuff

Chasey_Lane said:


> That makes sense.  My bills were around $94 monthly - a big difference from a year ago when it was running $200 monthly.  After replacing the old fridge in the garage with a new one, my electric bill dropped $100 a month.  With the increase, I'm averaging $120 monthly now.


If you don't mind me asking, how old was your fridge? What type of new fridge did you get?


----------



## tater

Listen to this around the minute 2:15 mark and imagine what electricity prices are going to be.  Now THAT'S change we can believe in


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Jigglepuff said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how old was your fridge? What type of new fridge did you get?


Our old fridge was 20 years old, if not more.  A very nice shade of baby puke avocado.    We didn't plan on getting rid of it - and didn't even know it was costing us $100 a month just to run.  However, friends of ours replaced their appliances and we got their old fridge, which was about 10 years old.  Since then our electric bills have been normal.


----------



## Jigglepuff

Chasey_Lane said:


> Our old fridge was 20 years old, if not more.  A very nice shade of baby puke avocado.    We didn't plan on getting rid of it - and didn't even know it was costing us $100 a month just to run.  However, friends of ours replaced their appliances and we got their old fridge, which was about 10 years old.  Since then our electric bills have been normal.


Thank you for the info. My electric is 240 for this months bill....just trying to see if our 12 year old fridge might be a contributer.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Jigglepuff said:


> Thank you for the info. My electric is 240 for this months bill....just trying to see if our 12 year old fridge might be a contributer.



Both of ours are around that in age.  My bill averages $100 usually, but this month's bill is slightly higher.  I have gas heat and appliances and my Washington Gas bill averages $30.


----------



## BadGirl

I am on the Monthly Payment Plan, and just got an adjustment increase with the February bill.  I was at $200 per month, but now I am up to $246 per month......which is still much better than a lot of you are reporting as your electric bill.

We keep out house warm, in the neighborhood of ~ 73 degrees while we're at home and awake, and ~ 68 degrees when we're gone and while we're sleeping.  I do LOTS of laundry, cook every day, bake a lot, and have multiple big appliances running all of the time (large chest freezer, two large fridges, a huge wine chiller, two computers and at least two tv's running simultaneously, plus an assortment of other smaller appliances).

So, in comparison, I'm thinking that $246 per month really isn't that awful.


----------



## STAYATHOMEMAMA3

Our home is 1100 sq ft, and our bill was an outrageous $539.99, I almost hit the floor when I opened it, and for Dec it was $415, their excuse was oh it always higher at xmas, UGHHHHH!!!! I purposely keep my thermostat low, to avoid a high bill. This is just out of control!!! I even had them come out and check my meter, of course they say it is working fine. SOB'S.


----------



## GRN96WS6

November and December were $400 and January was $500....I'm hating SMECO and electric heat right now.  I don't know why gas heat isn't more common here since it gets cold.


----------



## gemma_rae

Our house is approx. 1875 square feet including the garage, no basement do have a crawl space. All electric. Smeco bill this month was $486 Not much cheaper last month either.


----------



## daisycreek

Mine was the same as last month... and my hot water heater has been off all month???


@ 1,000 square ft home, 1 person and I am only home @ 3 hrs a day... bill was 150.00 . Last year it ran @ 75.00 in the winter


----------



## Justme2

GRN96WS6 said:


> November and December were $400 and January was $500....I'm hating SMECO and electric heat right now.  I don't know why gas heat isn't more common here since it gets cold.



Gas heat is not any cheaper . I know some one that uses gas heat and their bill still in the same range 4 to 5 hundred every month


----------



## sunflower

Bill is still over 300.00 but it did go down 50.00 but damn... I dont get it....


----------



## misshelper

sunflower said:


> Bill is still over 300.00 but it did go down 50.00 but damn... I dont get it....



And you have less ppl living there.


----------



## sunflower

misshelper said:


> And you have less ppl living there.


 

But still it shouldn't be that high.. Nothing is on but the TV.. it's stupid... Never in my life have I had a bills this high.. I'll be glad when we can move...


----------



## Baja28

Well I'm sorry but I dont get all the huge bills.  Just opened my Feb. and used 1795kWh @ $199.00.  I now have $1,012.00 credit with smeco ($246.00 even mthly plan)


----------



## misshelper

sunflower said:


> But still it shouldn't be that high.. Nothing is on but the TV.. it's stupid... Never in my life have I had a bills this high.. I'll be glad when we can move...



That's why I said it. Couldn't have been the reason the bills were high. Tv may be the only thing "on" but I'm sure like others a bunch of stuff plugged in. My electric bill at the old house was going up last yr around Jan, it was 400-500 then.


----------



## weeze

last month mine was $711.00 ouch


----------



## toppick08

weeze said:


> last month mine was $711.00 ouch


----------



## StrawberryGal

weeze said:


> last month mine was $711.00 ouch


----------



## ohsnoes

weeze said:


> last month mine was $711.00 ouch



That's nearly a mortgage payment.  I would throw up and cry if I got a bill that high.


----------



## Baja28

weeze said:


> last month mine was $711.00 ouch


WTF you have plugged in over there?


----------



## DoWhat

I don't understand why you people have such high electric bills.


----------



## Wickedwrench

DoWhat said:


> I don't understand why you people have such high electric bills.


 
 I keep bracing myself for an enormous bill but mine haven't been any higher than usual.:shrug:


----------



## bkjguy

$673.00 for us!


----------



## glhs837

Baja28 said:


> WTF you have plugged in over there?




Baseboard electric heat? Heat pumps with electric "emergency heat"? Barring a pool, its gotta be one of those.


----------



## MDTerps

weeze said:


> last month mine was $711.00 ouch





I thought mine was bad a few months ago at 230.


----------



## razzle1127

we got a pellet stove this year to help with the costs ( so we thought ) we have not had the heat on in months, its been the stove only  and our bill is still the same as it was when we were running the heat non stop (300.00)   
we live in a single wide trailer and we keep the front bedroom door shut to help when it is cold out.    i was hoping to see a big change in the electric bill  im really pissed that its still high.


----------



## whitedove

razzle1127 said:


> we got a pellet stove this year to help with the costs ( so we thought ) we have not had the heat on in months, its been the stove only  and our bill is still the same as it was when we were running the heat non stop (300.00)
> we live in a single wide trailer and we keep the front bedroom door shut to help when it is cold out.    i was hoping to see a big change in the electric bill  im really pissed that its still high.


About 2 years ago our heating unit was not working. So we were using no heat but our woodstove to heat house. I notice before this happen our bill was high. So I had guy from smeco come out to look at meter. He tells me nothing is wrong but we both are looking at it going around like crazy. I take this person into my home to show him no lights on and heating is shut down. At this time we were waiting for a part to come in that needed to be replace. I made this guy call whoever he had to call to replace out meter on the outside of my house. After 25 minutes of whoever he was talking with he did replace oustside meter. My next bil was so less then other months. With this being said we just started useing the woodstove more when the winter months come. Our last bill was $152.43. I read this meter everyday before I leave for work. Am now unpluging lamps, computer, tv,coffee pot or whatever else that I can do. Am useing my woodstove to heat house. I dont cook alot and wash clothes twice a week. I just read the meter and so far I've used 598 kwh which last bill was 963 kwh.
 So smeco can kiss my butt. 
Have a person live next door to me. They have a smaller home and bill was over $300.00 which is just nuts.


----------



## anniemay

My vacant house (just bought it) had an electric bill of $369! I called smeco and they told me get a new fridge, so I told them there is no fridge in the house yet. Then they told me to change the light bulbs...which half those were missing too. CRAZY! I asked them to check the meter and they said that the meter was fine and wouldn't come out to check it.


----------



## GWguy

anniemay said:


> My vacant house (just bought it) had an electric bill of $369! I called smeco and they told me get a new fridge, so I told them there is no fridge in the house yet. Then they told me to change the light bulbs...which half those were missing too. CRAZY! I asked them to check the meter and they said that the meter was fine and wouldn't come out to check it.



If you just bought it, they might have made a mistake and tacked on the previous owner's KWH to you.  Double-check the dates on the bill.


----------



## Bay_Kat

I got my online bill today.  I've been getting physically ill just thinking what it might be.  I braced myself before opening it and still wasn't prepared. I can't wait until spring. Unreal!


----------



## SugarNSpikes

STAYATHOMEMAMA3 said:


> Our home is 1100 sq ft, and our bill was an outrageous $539.99, I almost hit the floor when I opened it, and for Dec it was $415, their excuse was oh it always higher at xmas, UGHHHHH!!!! I purposely keep my thermostat low, to avoid a high bill. This is just out of control!!! I even had them come out and check my meter, of course they say it is working fine. SOB'S.



agreed.
i say let's go protest.


----------



## Wenchy

SugarNSpikes said:


> agreed.
> i say let's go protest.



Protest what?  They can charge what they want.

Learning how to live differently is the only way to go.

Might be a good thing.


----------



## dn0121

1208 kwh 36 days last month  = $190.92  
737 kwh 28 days this month  = $114.09


$76.83 in savings =   (yes I know its less days but still nice)


----------



## Wenchy

dn0121 said:


> 1208 kwh 36 days last month  = $190.92
> 737 kwh 28 days this month  = $114.09
> 
> 
> $76.83 in savings =   (yes I know its less days but still nice)





People shouldn't be able to post in here unless they are 100% electric and really have something to ##### and moan about.


----------



## nomoney

Wenchy said:


> People shouldn't be able to post in here unless they are 100% electric and really have something to ##### and moan about.


 

 ya, no crap


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Wenchy said:


> People shouldn't be able to post in here unless they are 100% electric and really have something to ##### and moan about.




Current charges due by 02/23/09 111.34
Current charges due by 01/26/09 153.31
Current charges due by 12/18/08 87.17
Current charges due by 11/20/08 121.92

More:  
Current charges due by 05/20/08 86.20
Current charges due by 04/21/08 86.53
Current charges due by 03/24/08 99.89
Current charges due by 02/21/08 105.31


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

I have a heat pump that runs if temp is above 36 degrees.


----------



## tyky

here's mine


From 12/30/08 to 01/30/09   Current charges due by 02/24/09 187.24


----------



## Wenchy

Chasey_Lane said:


> Current charges due by 02/23/09 111.34
> Current charges due by 01/26/09 153.31
> Current charges due by 12/18/08 87.17
> Current charges due by 11/20/08 121.92
> 
> More:
> Current charges due by 05/20/08 86.20
> Current charges due by 04/21/08 86.53
> Current charges due by 03/24/08 99.89
> Current charges due by 02/21/08 105.31



You must know somebody.  Can you hook me up?


----------



## Wenchy

tyky said:


> here's mine
> 
> 
> From 12/30/08 to 01/30/09   Current charges due by 02/24/09 187.24



Seriously?  What kind of heat source do you have?  Hot water, etc...

I think I'm going to be blasted for over $600 when I open my next bill (all electric everything...old baseboard heat, but still)  Small home and we are frugal.  Half the rooms are closed off and not heated at all during the day, sometimes at night.

My last home was the same size and we had a heat pump.  Bills were still way too high, but not as high as this.


----------



## tyky

Wenchy said:


> Seriously?  What kind of heat source do you have?  Hot water, etc...
> 
> I think I'm going to be blasted for over $600 when I open my next bill (all electric everything...old baseboard heat, but still)  Small home and we are frugal.  Half the rooms are closed off and not heated at all during the day, sometimes at night.
> 
> My last home was the same size and we had a heat pump.  Bills were still way too high, but not as high as this.



My house is brand new, so I am thinking it is pretty energy efficient  
We have gas cooktop and a gas fireplace but I think everything else is electric.


----------



## GWguy

Wenchy said:


> You must know somebody.  Can you hook me up?



She lives in the dark, uses candles, turns the heat down to 40*, doesn't watch any TV or listen to the radio......


----------



## Wenchy

tyky said:


> My house is brand new, so I am thinking it is pretty energy efficient
> We have gas cooktop and a gas fireplace but *I think* everything else is electric.



Let me know when you find out.  

How much is your gas bill?

I don't know about the gas here, but over on the Eastern Shore I was paying $40/month just to keep the pilot light going for my fireplace (and connection)  I ended up paying $20 for a cutoff and then $20 when they came back out to turn it on again.  Over the ten year period I would have saved a few thousand if I had known.

Utility companies will shaft you.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

educated consumers make for cheap bills. my n gas bill is avg $40 a month.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))



			
				nicole_M said:
			
		

> We have electric baseboard heat throughout our home as well...  Early 1990's split foyer.
> 
> We actually are doing what SamSpade suggested... We purchased 2 efficient space heaters and are not using the baseboard AT ALL and my bill has dropped $100 from what it was last year without the space heaters.
> 
> My bill is in the mid $300's this month as opposed to $500 that is was last December.  Next month - when it gets colder - will be a test to see if the space heaters are actually helping with cost.
> 
> Good luck - I despise baseboard heat!!!!  Luckily, we do have central air.



if u have central air then why not get a heat pump?


----------



## TotalEclipse31

I have an apartment probably somewhere around 1000 sqr. ft. and my bill is around $80/month without heat running. Luckily I am getting radiant heat or something from below me because my apartment is always around 70-74 degrees and I have never turned the heat on. I do watch alot of tv though (plasma which drains alot). My friend that lives above me is shelling out over $200 a month and his apartment is always cold.


----------

